# Rookie Greg Smith receives McHale’s praise



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Rookie center Greg Smith, who signed with the Rockets on Feb. 8, went from the development league to the Rockets’ rotation Sunday, joining the roster with Jordan Hill out. Smith played 12 minutes, blocking four shots all in the first half.
> 
> “He remembered what we did,” Rockets coach Kevin McHale said. “I was shocked. I barely remembered what we did in training camp. He asked, ‘are we still running this.’ He’s sharp. That helps a great deal.
> 
> ...


http://blog.chron.com/ultimaterockets/2012/02/dalembert-sits-as-punishment-for-missing-shootaround/


----------

